# Potting Meat



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A very good article about potting meat. Could come in handy!

Meat Potting: An Almost Forgotten Skill Worth Rediscovering - Bio Prepper

Oh, and there is a question and answer section at the end of the article that you might find helpful, too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very interesting. Thanks D.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great link. Thanks. An old yankee pal spoke of his mother following this procedure with pork sausage patties. She would fry sausage and pack it in the crock then cover it with the grease it came up with. He claimed it was very tasty.


----------

